# HDMI Problem



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You can get hdmi terminations to work with a cat 5 cable of you have a spare cat 5 cable


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

do you have a spare cat6 or 2 spare cat5's? 

hdmi baluns!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You can get hdmi terminations to work with a cat 5 cable of you have a spare cat 5 cable


Hey mcclary , long time hope all is well. Can you attach a link for that termination?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> do you have a spare cat6 or 2 spare cat5's?
> 
> hdmi baluns!


Two 5s. One internet and the other anything future.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Get an hdmi balun to run the hdmi signal over the cat5. And don't buy cheap ones either!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

These work nicely...

http://keydigital.com/items.asp?ItemCode=KDCATHD500Pro&Company=KEY


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Vanco $150 , HDMI over a single cat 5 . Just used two this weekend


----------



## flyoffacliff (Nov 6, 2013)

Since this is new work, I would recommend just repairing the HDMI cable and re-terminating. Running HDMI over CAT5 is just 1 more thing to go wrong.


----------

